# How Close to Trail?



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

How Close to a trail does everyone hang their Trail Cameras? I am new to this and plan to hang mine within the next few days.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

As close as you can I never hang mine over 10 feet away.


----------

